# MASS AIR FLOW ADAPTER!?!?!



## efofolife (Feb 15, 2005)

hey guys.. where can i get a mass air flow adapter to adapt to my mass air flow sensor so that i dont have to buy an AEM intake or any full intake system???? i just wanna get an adapter and then attach a 3" cone K & N filter to the adapter.. i've seen em before on ebay, but not just the adapter or the filter and adapter!!! i only see the full kit which i do nto want!!!.. thanks!!!


- jed 
- please mail me at [email protected] to relply


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

when i bought my cold air intake, it came with an adapter


----------



## efofolife (Feb 15, 2005)

yeah i dont antt spend all that mone tho.. all i need is the adapter, lol.. i have the cone filter and and ready to remove he stock airbox!!! i am going to rig" it up lke that,.. its just an automatic.. just doing it for better gas mileage and sound.... ALL I NEED IS AN ADAPTER!!!! someone please tell me (other than ebay- which has NONE) where i can go to a site or a company to call to get this adapter for my 2001 nissan altima???? 

- efofolife
- 2001 Nissan Altima GLE


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

www.hotshot.com
take their number down, call them up, and ask them if they sell the adapter separatly


----------

